# Price include the rock itself?



## klutch (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm several months out and am trying to budget for my basement drywall. I'm doing everything else myself (I know my limits).

I see everyone talking about the pricing anywhere from $.65 to $1.40 PSF, my question is simply does this generally include the sheetrock itself? I assume the mud and tape is but never really see this mentioned. I'm guessing you guys all just know so you don't mention it but I'm curious.


----------



## Bazooka Joe (Jan 5, 2006)

..not sure where you are, but any price you hear thats above around .90 is probably gonna be a complete package. ...of course, that is totally dependent on where you are.


----------



## klutch (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm in the KC Missouri area. So would $1 psf be a reasonable figure for the drywall, hanging and finishing? Like I said, I'm just trying to get an idea for my budget.

Also, is it a loose rule of thumb that you take your floorspace and multiply by 3 and that is loosly your drywall figure? I'm not doing the ceilings though.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Yea, the prices you are reading most likely include rock and tape with install. I call it “ready for paint”.

I can say that I have never heard of that formula used before. I take the total line length and multiply it by the height of the wall. Divide this number by 32 and that gives you the amount of 4x8 sheets you will get. I add 5% to the total for scrap. Good Luck


----------



## Bazooka Joe (Jan 5, 2006)

Peladu said:


> Yea, the prices you are reading most likely include rock and tape with install. I call it “ready for paint”.
> 
> I can say that I have never heard of that formula used before. I take the total line length and multiply it by the height of the wall. Divide this number by 32 and that gives you the amount of 4x8 sheets you will get. I add 5% to the total for scrap. Good Luck



exactly.


......a dollar a foot just might be a solid rate in Mo. In southern cal, 1.50 is not unreasonable, but then we buy 1400 sf. track houses here for $650,000:w00t: :biggrin:


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

I've used the floor square foot x 3 when dealing with a customer who's tryng to put together a budget for a project quickly. That calculation is a very rough one and I tell the customer it most likely will be more. That calculation would also include ceilings.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Peladu,

You only add 5% for waste. In the past I've charged 10% but now charge 15% (helps cover the unexpected).


----------



## Classic Drywall (Jan 8, 2006)

With me, if it's a small job (4,000 sq. ft. of board or less) I have a different rate than for a whole house, so in my area (Mid-Michigan) $1.00 a foot would be cheap. I am more around $1.35 a foot for basements and such, and yes that includes all labor and materials including board.


----------



## KingOfDrywall (Oct 1, 2004)

multiplying by 3.3 literally gets you within 10 sheets even on a 300 sheet project. I simply take my materials list.....and take the sq footage of each board (ex 1 4x8 is 32sq) Here is the long version of what I do and it gets me exact everytim(now i have a program that does it). When I go out and measure a project I break every room into squares....PERIOD. now a 12ft x10 ft room we know would take120 sq ft...... Now(considering the ceiling are 8 ft tall)... we know we have(12x8)x2......and a (10x8)x2.....after doing like this for a few years it is now exact and my sq footage is to the "T". Waste is waste we dont account for it.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

32 bucks a board (4x8) will paint ready in the midwest, materials and labor, however I try to stay above 40, anyless and a twinky break can dig into your pocket.

bob


----------



## KingOfDrywall (Oct 1, 2004)

hey glass house...I checked out your web site.....that was some kick ass wood work bro......impressive!!


----------



## Webs (Dec 7, 2005)

Peladu said:


> Yea, the prices you are reading most likely include rock and tape with install. I call it “ready for paint”.
> 
> I can say that I have never heard of that formula used before. I take the total line length and multiply it by the height of the wall. Divide this number by 32 and that gives you the amount of 4x8 sheets you will get. I add 5% to the total for scrap. Good Luck


When you do that calculation, does that include drywall for ceilings?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

If this is a remodel I would budget anywhere from $1.20 - $1.40 per sf.

Most drywall contractors charge more for remodels.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Klutch, thanks for stopping by, but this forum is for contractors only. 
Please feel free to post your questions at our sister site, DIYChatroom.
Many of the pros here stop by there and answer questions. TIA


----------

